# Experienced Plugger



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I got everything except the boat. Any one need a partner in the next few days, give me a shout. Will travel. Call for immediate response.
Thanks
Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I need to burn some fuel before it goes bad, going to leave out of Kemah and head to Galveston tomorrow am to flounder fish and or whatever is biting. Just bring your own tackle if you want to go. 25' Seacat


----------

